# washing instruction tags



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All,

Is there a way to add washing instructions to a T without removing the original label? I'd like to iron them on or stamp them, but I haven't found anywhere to get what I am looking for. I don't need more than 100 done at a time either.

Also, would washing instructions be required to be as permanent as the other info? I had thought about having a rubber stamp made and using fabric paint

Thanks,

Paintergirl


----------



## screamokickkid (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi paintergirl,

The way i've been putting tags on my shirts is to screen print them on. I don't print to the small tag but i do to the inside of the shirt just below the original tags. It's easier than it sounds just turn all your shirts inside out and go to town.

Hope that's a helpful idea,
Screamokickkid


This is how mine look.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

paintergirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Also, would washing instructions be required to be as permanent as the other info? I had thought about having a rubber stamp made and using fabric paint


Washing instructions are required per FTC rule and need to be permanent. Permanent in the sense that they are expected to be visible for the useful life of the product. 

Also needed are fabric content, company information, and country of origin.


----------



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Hart,

NICE label! However, I am a heat presser, so screen printing would get expensive.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

paintergirl said:


> NICE label! However, I am a heat presser, so screen printing would get expensive.


You could do the same thing with plastisol transfers. Labels are small and easily ganged onto a large sheet, so they're very affordable. Additional pressing time would be the biggest drawback - but no worse than pressing onto the label itself.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

paintergirl said:


> Hi Hart,
> 
> NICE label! However, I am a heat presser, so screen printing would get expensive.
> 
> Thanks anyway!


Try making labels with transfer paper. They don't look too bad and you can put a bunch on a single sheet. You have to get creative if you are putting them on dark shirts given the fact that you can't print white ink on a regular printer, but they can look pretty good. 

Optimally, I would agree that silk screening or plastisol transfers would be best, but transfer paper is a good place to start.


----------

